# Subdomainanzeige umschreiben mit .htaccess



## SebastianJu (28. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier im Forum gelesen dass man mit



> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^sub.domain.tld [NC]
> RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /sub/$1  [L]


das Verhalten von ispconfig ändern kann subdomains in unterverzeichnissen nicht als subdomain sondern als unterverzeichnis anzuzeigen.

Jetzt geht es aber in meinem Web weniger um Subdomains als um andere Domains.

Domain1 ist also die Hauptdomain im Web. Dann gibt es aber noch domain2.info domain3.info usw. Jedes dieser anderen Domains ist weitergeleitet auf ein Unterverzeichnis im Web. Das Unterverzeichnis heißt dann auch domain2.info.

Der Aufruf funktioniert auch normal allerdings ist hier wieder das Problem dass in der URL-Leiste nicht domain2.info steht sondern domain1.info/domain2.info/

Das nützt mir ja nichts. Da könnte ich genausogut auf weitere Domains verzichten und alles auf einer Domain verwalten.

Wie kann ich das denn umschreiben dass die korrekte Domain in der URL-Leiste erscheint?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianJu (28. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

es scheint jetzt zu funktionieren. Mein Admin hat es so gelöst dass er die Weiterleitung bei den Co-Domains rausgenommen hat und dann in den Root, also das web-Verzeichnis nach RewriteEngine on folgendes geschrieben.

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.domain\.tld [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /domain\.tld/$1 [L]

Damit klappt es jetzt. Muss mir nur noch raussuchen wie ich es mache dass die Aufrufe der Domain mit www und ohne www immer nur mit einer URL angezeigt werden. Also entweder mit www oder ohne. Weil ja ansonsten der Content doppelt existiert. Aber ich vermute mal das klappt schon. Gibt ja genug Anleitungen dazu im Netz.

Edit: Hat er auch noch gemacht:

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\. [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www\.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]

unter den obigen Umschreibungen ändert alle Aufrufe ohne www dahingehend dass www davorsteht. Kein Duplicate Content und suchmaschinenfreundliches "Permanent verzogen"...

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------

